# how maus got her name



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the story of my cat's name is her name came from a house artist named deadmau5. I took his name dropped the dead and Made the 5 a s. Her name is also German for mouse


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh thats pretty interesting.


----------

